# gregs southside raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

races this Friday night at gregs southside raceway Friday oct 16th at 7 pm.:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

FLEXI RESULTS FROM 10/16/15

Phil K 121
Bruce 120
Brian 119
Corky 119
Kerry 119
Russ 116

Honda has the other results to post a great night of fun and some very close racing OH YEAH!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

here r the rest of reace results

fcr,s

1st john s 113
2nd phil k 112
3rd Kerry 110
4th Darrell 109
5th brian 109
6th bruce 108
7th corky 106
8th russ 100


hard body fcr,s
1st john s 100
2nd Kerry 93
3rd Darrell 89
4th bruce 85
5th phil k 81
6th russ 81
7th brian 79
8th corky 77


indy cars
1st corky 117
2nd brian 117
3rd pkil k 117
4th john s 117
5th bruce 116
6th Kerry 116
7th greg 109
8th Darrell 108
9yh russ 94
here r the results .:wave:


----------

